# I really did it this time



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I was helping the farrier last Thurs. evening with my friends horse. I reached down to pick something off the ground and at the same time the horse spooked and the tip off my middle finger got stepped on and squished. So, now the tip off my finger is pretty much ground meat and a tiny tip of the bone is missing. I will be seeing an orthapedic specialist sometime next week and hopefully they can do something with it. Right now I'm working hard to keep infection out of it.

On the plus side, my friend is the head ER nurse so I got VIP treatment and was in and out of the ER in 45 minutes. The down side, pecking at this keyboard is for the birds


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh OUCH, hope that they can fix you up! Sending healing vibes


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Ooh that sounds painful!

I hope your finger's better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh, I hope you have some pain meds... or, something to make you a little more comfortable. I can't imagine.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

That's awful, Lori. I hope it heals completely.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Honestly, it doesn't hurt as much as I thought it would. The doctor gave me 800mg Ibuprofen on my request thinking that I was going to work with it like this, LOL. It's a little stingy when I clean it and it hurt pretty bad when I made the mistake of letting the gauze get stuck on it. It does look pretty bad though, it's definitely going to heal weird looking. The worst part of the treatment was the Novocain shots.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am cringing just reading this. You are one tough cookie!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh OW!!!! Hugs. That's all I got. That's just the pits.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the hugs and healing vibes. It hurt like crazy when it happened. Poor Amanda, owner of the horse, she felt so bad. She told me that I could cry if I wanted to but I wasn't feeling it. I think I was in disbelief.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hurt just imagining the pain. Last summer I had surgery on my right index finger and had some bone spurs trimmed off. I was shocked at how painful it was once the anesthesia wire off . Finger have a LOT of nerve endings.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Please get proper care for it, with an orthopedic surgeon, because if this is one if your most used fingers , like the index, it is VERY important to you overall hand function.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

For something that should be so "minor" (long way from the heart ) that is completely making me shudder, not that I would want something "worse" to happen but I can imagine how serious such a small injury could be (and painful!!). Yikes!! Best of luck!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Please get proper care for it, with an orthopedic surgeon, because if this is one if your most used fingers , like the index, it is VERY important to you overall hand function.


Going to see the orthopedic hand specialist next week. It was my middle finger, I don't use it as much as I used to.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Going to see the orthopedic hand specialist next week. It was my middle finger, I don't use it as much as I used to.


So how does something like that heal? Do you focus more on the bone or? (If you don't mind me asking, I get you may not want to think about it!)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> So how does something like that heal? Do you focus more on the bone or? (If you don't mind me asking, I get you may not want to think about it!)


I don't really know, I'm new to this. I'll see what the doc says next week. It just took a very tiny tip of the bone off so I don't think it will be too much of a problem. They couldn't stress to me enough to not let it get infected because exposed bone is involved. Bad thing if infection gets in the bone. They have me on some power antibiotics right now.

Years ago my sister got the tip of her finger taken off mowing the lawn and it healed pretty nicely. Her finger nail grew back a little wonky but that was it. I'm hoping for at least that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Man I could clean it for you but NO way could I stomach cleaning my own finger.

Do let us know what doc says, best wishes heading your way!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Going to see the orthopedic hand specialist next week. It was my middle finger, I don't use it as much as I used to.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

OUCH! Hope it heals up soon. The bad thing is when you forget and reach to pick something up you get a real quick reminder NOT TO.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My index finger is STILL sore. You can't imagine how important it is.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Ha Ha. A couple of you got that.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Ha Ha. A couple of you got that.


I got it, too, just too lazy to go into the full/advanced site on my phone to avail myself of all the smilies, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Ha Ha. A couple of you got that.


I didn't


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> I didn't


Golden Horse
User Horses
Showing

Quote:
Originally Posted by LoriF 
Going to see the orthopedic hand specialist next week. It was my middle finger, I don't use it as much as I used to.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I got it after GH said that but not before


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Yeah I got it after GH said that but not before


I'm baaad, that's why I got it, and I still laugh everytime I read it:rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Golden Horse
> User Horses
> Showing
> 
> ...


LOL! Well see, if you used it more it wouldn't have been down there to get stepped on.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Well see, if you used it more it wouldn't have been down there to get stepped on.


No doubt, I should have used it on the farrier when he asked me to grab what he wanted off the ground


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I went to the orthopedic doctor today to have this finger evaluated. What they decided to do is make a partial slice in the palm of my hand and attach my finger to it. Basically they are graphing the skin and fat (maybe meat too) from my palm to my fingertip with it still attached to my palm. It will take about two weeks for that to work and then they will detach my finger from my palm and finish the job. After they detach it, they will then take skin from my arm to cover the hole that will be left in my palm. Total healing time, One month. whew!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That sounds frustrating, painful and fascinating! Hope that you get a great finished product. I feel a teeny amount of your pain, had a small horse horse related accident and did something to the top joint of my ring finger, very painful, but something clicked in it when I was fighting to open the frozen chain on the horse gate.....now it is sore, but improving, so something was out, and is now back in!!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree with Golden Horse that that sounds frustrating, painful, and fascinating.

I hope it heals well!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OUCH! Hope everything goes well and you heal fast with minimal pain.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

LoriF said:


> I went to the orthopedic doctor today to have this finger evaluated. What they decided to do is make a partial slice in the palm of my hand and attach my finger to it. Basically they are graphing the skin and fat (maybe meat too) from my palm to my fingertip with it still attached to my palm. It will take about two weeks for that to work and then they will detach my finger from my palm and finish the job. After they detach it, they will then take skin from my arm to cover the hole that will be left in my palm. Total healing time, One month. whew!!


Oh, man! Sounds painful, but promising in terms of outcome. On the good side, you'll be able to use your middle finger again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow that sounds like a major deal. I just tried bending my middle finger to my palm and it hurts unless I kind of squish up my palm and let the other fingers bend along with it. I hope that month goes by real fast for you.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They'll bend the finger to the palm just under my thumb. All of the fingers will go with it so my whole fist will be wrapped for two weeks = no use of hand at all. The doc said that I'm right at the cusp in age for being able to do this. Any older and my hand may not be able to take it due to arthritic changes in the joints. I opted to tuff it out because the other alternative would be to shorten the finger.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

LoriF...((hugs))


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I am officially miserable. My hand is wadded up in a ball of cast, it's painful and I can only sit here and peck with one hand on this keyboard. I'm not to move my fingers at all. The doc said "You'll be tempted to wriggle your fingers in there, DON''T DO IT!!" There's a lot of things that I can't do. Opening cans and doing dishes to start with. Other things are difficult like getting dressed. I've always thought of myself as a strong and creative person, I guess I'll see how far I can go with it.
Day one of two weeks

Did I mention that I'm banned from the barn? Ha they'll see me tonight


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It will pass quickly, really it will, and yes I know how frustrating it is. Stay ahead of the pain, no need to be hurting to go with it all. After my accident when the right shoulder was busted so I had a sling, and the left wrist was in a cast, it was hard to do anything, but you find ways round a lot of it, given a bit of time, just celebrate each little victory as you find a way around an obstacle. For now do not forget that you need to rest a lot to let the body heal, I know it's a relatively 'small' injury in terms of wound size, but your body is working hard to repair it, so rest and eat well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I honestly feel grateful, it could have been worse.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll add my cyber hugs along with Greentree's. Unfortunately the only thing that will really help with your misery is time. 

If you like to read find a few good books that really absorb you because that can time pass quickly. Take naps. Go for long strolls (no power walking where you'll be swinging your arms). Do a jigsaw puzzle - that only takes one hand. Let yourself be pampered, it's not often grown women have much time for that so take advantage.

Maybe others can add their ideas for good one-handed activities.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

((((HUGS)))) and healing thoughts sent y our way!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Also offering cyber hugs!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoriF said:


> I am officially miserable. My hand is wadded up in a ball of cast, it's painful and I can only sit here and peck with one hand on this keyboard. I'm not to move my fingers at all. The doc said "You'll be tempted to wriggle your fingers in there, DON''T DO IT!!" There's a lot of things that I can't do. Opening cans and doing dishes to start with. Other things are difficult like getting dressed. I've always thought of myself as a strong and creative person, I guess I'll see how far I can go with it.
> Day one of two weeks
> 
> Did I mention that I'm banned from the barn? Ha they'll see me tonight


Oh no, you've been such an amazing sport- don't stop now!! I can imagine how horrible it is but- isn't not doing dishes a good thing? Milk it!

Don't give in! Sounds brutal, but 2 weeks could be worse!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just seeing this and now I understand better why you can't join us next week. Boo  I hope you heal up well and take it easy! This had to have been extremely painful!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I got the second part of my surgery done on my finger today. Both times they offered the choice of local or general anesthesia and I chose local. The procaine shots hurt like a son of a gun but I can't stand the yucky feeling that general leaves you with. I naively thought that my hand would work as soon as they set it free, but nope, not so. It's been balled up in a fist for two weeks and now wants to stay that way. When the surgeon pulled my fingers back it felt like the tendons in my wrist were tearing, ouch. 
I don't get to see the first results until Monday when they change the bandages. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they are good.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Praying for good results!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I really hope that it has been a good 'fix' for you, and every thing starts moving soon.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Uncross those fingers! 

Glad the surgeries seem to have gone well, and hope your finger isn't too weird looking - although if it is, you might be tempted to use it more!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, we have something in common. 5 years ago--May 4th (my mom's birthday and she was dead so I was yelling at her for not preventing the accident) I got my right thumb just above the knuckle crushed off. Gate and running horse. Just like you, it was an innocent accident. I was opening a gate to let a horse into the connecting pasture. Horse got a little anxious b/c the gnats were crazy bad and she ran through before it was properly open. I thought ouch that hurt, but horrible and then I looked. LOL. The horse ended up blowing through the out gate. Shut the gate so the other horses didn't get out. Walked to the house, had my son who only had a permit drive me to the hospital. Went into shock on the way to the hospital (peed my pants) ha ha. All good right now. Sometimes in winter it gets a little cold and they weren't able to remove the whole nail bed so I get some nail growing through the tip (nail file) I do have the dropsies with that hand.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Time for an update Lori


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, so far so good. I went the the physical therapist and she had me playing with stuff on the table. Different exercises to get the fingers moving properly. She said that I'll get full range of motion back. As far as the initial injury to the tip, it's all scabbed over so it's hard to tell. The doctor said that it's healing nicely so I guess I'll believe him. It will be weeks before the nail comes back if it does.

There were other people there with various injuries and we all playing with stuff on the table. I felt like I was in a kindergarten class LOL


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Well, we have something in common. 5 years ago--May 4th (my mom's birthday and she was dead so I was yelling at her for not preventing the accident) I got my right thumb just above the knuckle crushed off. Gate and running horse. Just like you, it was an innocent accident. I was opening a gate to let a horse into the connecting pasture. Horse got a little anxious b/c the gnats were crazy bad and she ran through before it was properly open. I thought ouch that hurt, but horrible and then I looked. LOL. The horse ended up blowing through the out gate. Shut the gate so the other horses didn't get out. Walked to the house, had my son who only had a permit drive me to the hospital. Went into shock on the way to the hospital (peed my pants) ha ha. All good right now. Sometimes in winter it gets a little cold and they weren't able to remove the whole nail bed so I get some nail growing through the tip (nail file) I do have the dropsies with that hand.



So your nail doesn't cover the whole nail bed? Is it extra tender?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I had to go to the OT too when I lost my thumb. She had me doing all sorts of things with little things. It was scary at first figuring out you could use your finger/thumb when you didn't think you could. Good luck.


----------

